# Low wattage M2L tank



## DaveH (28/7/17)

If you are a M2L vaper (like me) and you thought RTA tanks are for 75watts and D2L then think again. 
I'm running one tank 1.2ohms at 13 watts and the other tank 0.75ohms at 15 watts and the flavour is fantastic a real joy 

And the tank looks good on my pico's 



The tank? ............. mine are a Skyline clone but I am sure the authentic will be just as good if not better. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## aktorsyl (28/7/17)

DaveH said:


> If you are a M2L vaper (like me) and you thought RTA tanks are for 75watts and D2L then think again.
> I'm running one tank 1.2ohms at 13 watts and the other tank 0.75ohms at 15 watts and the flavour is fantastic a real joy
> 
> And the tank looks good on my pico's
> ...


Yup, it's a fantastic tank - although I use mine for restricted lung hits (I use a Nautilus 2 for MTL personally).
Only thing that annoys the hell out of me with the Pico's is that battery cap. Always gets in the way of airflow somewhere. I've reverted to using iStick Power mods for the things I had on the Pico's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (28/7/17)

@DaveH what build you using on both thanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (28/7/17)

0.75ohm Kanthal A 24g on a 2.5 mandrel No of turns - 10
1.2ohms Kanthal A 26g on a 2.5 mandrel No of turns - 10 I did not make this coil it was made for me. 

Dave

PS Edit to give the counted number of turns

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (28/7/17)

I'm going to re-wick them both later - I'll take a couple of photos. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks (28/7/17)

@DaveH - What is the juice consumption like at those settings? On a D2L setup at around 25W the Skyline is super thirsty....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (28/7/17)

BubiSparks said:


> @DaveH - What is the juice consumption like at those settings? On a D2L setup at around 25W the Skyline is super thirsty....



Seems on any "flavour" tank the juice usage will be high.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (28/7/17)

Just a couple of photos showing the coils, used, cleaned ready for re-wicking.




Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/17)

Very nice @DaveH

What juices are you vaping in them? What strength?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crudo (28/7/17)

no airdisk for mtl? do you work with the airflow adjustment only?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (28/7/17)

Silver said:


> Very nice @DaveH
> 
> What juices are you vaping in them? What strength?



Fruity types only all 6mg and 70/30. I don't really try different types of juice tend to stick with the fruity ones - not very adventurous I'm afraid.

Presently:
Yo Yo
Scream
Unbaked
Saturn
Alpha Centauri


Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (28/7/17)

Crudo said:


> no airdisk for mtl? do you work with the airflow adjustment only?



That's correct no air disc and one slot fully open. It is quite an airy MTL (how I like it) but the air flow is capable to be closed to a very tight draw with just the airflow adjustment. It is so tight it is near impossible to vape.

So why the air discs? at this stage I don't know, may be it is to help the airflow across/through the coil. 
I did try the air disc with 3 x 1mm dia holes really really tight and not a pleasure for me. I will try the air discs with the larger slots sometime just to see. 

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crudo (28/7/17)

I can't speak for myself because I don't own the tank, I just read everywhere that with airdiscs the airflow is smoother and gives more flavor - but as long as u are satisfied - that is what counts  
I am happy that you enjoy your vape, I will get a skyline as well - sadly the original is sold everywhere - might get the sxk or coppervape before I can get my hands on the original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (29/7/17)

[QUOTE="Crudo, post: 563350, member: 11014" might get the sxk or coppervape before I can get my hands on the original [/QUOTE]

Perhaps a good idea to get a clone first - you may not like the tank or it is unsuitable to your vaping.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/17)

DaveH said:


> Fruity types only all 6mg and 70/30. I don't really try different types of juice tend to stick with the fruity ones - not very adventurous I'm afraid.
> 
> Presently:
> Yo Yo
> ...



Nice juices and I agree on sticking with what works for you.

I wish I could do MTL with 6mg 70VG juices @DaveH - i just find it way too light like that. I need minimum 12mg for MTL

As for the air disk versus no disk and using the external AFC, there must be a difference to the way the air flows inside the atty. Whether that leads to a discernible difference in the vape I suppose is in the eye of the beholder. I havent tried the other air disks. I am using the 3rd largest airflow disk and both afc slots open for quite a restricted direct lung hit. 

Would be interesting to do a comparison of equivalent airflow using both methods and see what the difference is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

